# Smoked Cream Cheese, Gouda & Jarlsburg



## capntrip (Feb 22, 2012)

B4 & After pics of last nights cheese smoke


----------



## africanmeat (Feb 22, 2012)

yummy now the hard work you must wait


----------



## rbranstner (Feb 22, 2012)

I did some Jarlsburg before the holidays and we all loved it!


----------



## navyjeremy (Feb 22, 2012)

Dont have to wait on the philly.  just put it in the fridge to chill and then it is good to eat.


----------



## smokinhusker (Feb 22, 2012)

Looks good. Gotta try that Philly on the smoker.


----------



## capntrip (Feb 22, 2012)

My plan is to make smoked salmon dip with the philly and my smoked salmon


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 23, 2012)

Smoked salmon dip! That is some good stuff!


----------



## scarbelly (Feb 23, 2012)

Cheese looks like it really took on some nice color


----------



## capntrip (Feb 28, 2012)

The philly made an awesome Salmon dip 1 chunk of philly

couple TBS of Sour cream

2 baby dills chopped

couple slices of onion chopped

2 chunks of flaked smoked salmon

GOOD EATING!!!!!!!


----------



## sprky (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice job on the cheese smoke


----------



## capntrip (Feb 29, 2012)

Just opened some Monterey jack & Swiss from a couple weeks ago and it is so good!! Have to go buy more cheese and smoke some more!!!!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 29, 2012)

Did you take them all out at the same time or did certain kinds exurb more smoke than others?


----------



## capntrip (Mar 2, 2012)

thoseguys26 said:


> Did you take them all out at the same time or did certain kinds exurb more smoke than others?


I have been trying them 1 at a time and so far they all have a pretty heavy hickory smoke to them.

I just put the AMNS in full and go to bed and pull the cheese out the next morning and it's usually still smoking when I open the smoker in the morning.

I try to smoke some everyweek so that there is always some that is ready to eat.

I may let it smoke too long but so far everybody has liked it.


----------

